# The height and weight thread 2!



## Devious Bane (Nov 29, 2008)

LemurBoi killed Thread.

Now to make the sequel before anyone else.



> Kill it


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 29, 2008)

I am still 5'10" and 126 lbs.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

*sigh* there was no fun on the last one... just a bunch of numbers and ppl trying to screw with everyone else by using weird units... when is Mugshots gonna be back?


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

btw, 6'2" 125-130lbs.


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> *and ppl trying to screw with everyone*


pretty much.

still 5'10 134lbs


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> btw, 6'2" 125-130lbs.


Double Post: Lol, spam.

Also, still 6' 4", 160-170.


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

I win.

6'8", 255 pounds


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Double Post: Lol, spam.
> 
> Also, still 6' 4", 160-170.



no, just bored... they removed all the good threads and reduced my post count by half... the fun ones were like mugshots [i think they got to mugshots #6...] and 'what would you do if you woke up next to person above' they got to #3 on that one... now they're gone... and i'm bored...


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I win.
> 
> 6'8", 255 pounds



it's not a contest man...


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> it's not a contest man...



Is too, and I'm winning.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Is too, and I'm winning.



or lying...

(not saying you are... just presenting the flip side...)


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> or lying...
> 
> (not saying you are... just presenting the flip side...)



haha, but I'm serious and plenty on here will back me up on it.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

Uhh

5'8" 125lbs

-Onyx


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm still like 5' 8" or 9", and 125-130. Yay for being underweight 9-9


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I'm still like 5' 8" or 9", and 125-130. Yay for being underweight 9-9



I'm with ya buddy.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 29, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I'm still like 5' 8" or 9", and 125-130. Yay for being underweight 9-9


 
How the Hell does a person even be that skinny?!?!?!

Also, 5'7" and 278.2 lbs. again. I'm big yet huggable! <3


----------



## Nylak (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Is too, and I'm winning.


 
I think I'm losing.  *shrimpy.*


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> How the Hell does a person even be that skinny?!?!?!
> 
> Also, 5'7" and 278.2 lbs. again. I'm big yet huggable! <3



I don't know. Just happens.

I for one, sit at the comp all day, eat junk food and don't give a damn.

-Onyx


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> How the Hell does a person even be that skinny?!?!?!
> 
> Also, 5'7" and 278.2 lbs. again. I'm big yet huggable! <3



hello!!! 6'2" 125-130 lbs. i have to buy 28"-34" pants and i still have to wear a belt halve the time...


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> I don't know. Just happens.
> 
> I for one, sit at the comp all day, eat junk food and don't give a damn.
> 
> -Onyx



ditto... it's called being 18... i have a fast metabolism... i'm eating a big bowl of ice cream and having a tall glass of egg nog right now... i won't gain an ounce....


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Nov 29, 2008)

Or 17


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Nov 29, 2008)

5'9", 145lbs.. fucking giants


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 29, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Or 17



close enough... it's 1 yr. big whoop...


----------



## brrrr (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> 6'8", 255 pounds


christ you're tall man


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 29, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> I'm with ya buddy.



I saw, just after I posted. *high fives* xD



Adelio Altomar said:


> How the Hell does a person even be that skinny?!?!?!
> 
> Also, 5'7" and 278.2 lbs. again. I'm big yet huggable! <3



I don't know D:
Cheeseburgers... they go straight to my arteries, while my weight remains the same, lol


----------



## Zentio (Nov 29, 2008)

Once again:
5' 7", 230-240lbs (two scales say different weights)


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

6'3'' and 155-170lbs here. Been a while since I weighed myself.


----------



## Magikian (Nov 29, 2008)

Numbers and Numbers.

I don't know how tall or heavy I am, and have no means of doing it.


----------



## nachoboy (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm like 5' something big or 6' something small, i don't know. and i weigh 170, last i checked [a couple days ago].


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

.


----------



## yak (Nov 29, 2008)

Look, if you are going to go offtopic much in this thread it will count as a forum game and will therefore be closed. This is good as an informational thread, but that's it.


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 29, 2008)

6ft and 140lbs.


----------



## X (Nov 29, 2008)

5' 11" 126lbs.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 29, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> How the Hell does a person even be that skinny?!?!?!



Genetic predisposition (possibly include the following)
A well functioning carnitine shuttle
Unnaturally high  BMR (basal metabolic rate)
Controlled diet and exercise


If you are 6' and 150 lbs that places you at a BMI of 20.3 (which is a good average). If you continue this trend with average, let's assume you have about 18% body fat. That means you 27 lbs of fat and 123 lbs of muscle, bone, and sinew.

Now take the same person, and give them only 6% body fat (low end for an athlete). That mean you weight 130.8 lbs and you have 7.8 lbs of body fat and still 123 lbs of muscle, bone, and sinew. Their new BMI is 17.7 which is underweight, though they are now classified not as "average" on the body fat scale but as an "athlete" (good or bad depends on what type of athlete they are).

123 lbs of non-fat mass on a person of 6' is pretty standard unless they workout a lot (and are of the average BMR). What throws off the BMI so much is how much (or little) body fat someone has or how much or little muscle they have. A body builder usually falls in the "overweight" section of the BMI whereas an endurance athlete (the lean people) fall near the "underweight" section. Clearly these types of people are not overweight nor underweight.


In conclusion, BMI is pretty useless unless you are an average person of an average body build. Comparing weight and height is rather meaningless as well unless one also compares body fat % and muscle mass. In fact, looking at your weight alone is even more useless.



Misc:
BMI Ranges


Underweight = <18.5
Normal weight = 18.5-24.9
Overweight = 25-29.9
Obesity = > 29.9

Body fat ranges (Male)

Essential Fat: 2-4%
Athletes: 6-13%
Fitness: 14-17%
Average/Acceptable: 18-25%
Obese: > 25%


Body fat ranges (Female)

Essential Fat: 10-12%
Athletes: 14-20%
Fitness: 21-24%
Average/Acceptable: 25-31%
Obese: > 32%


To take calculate body fat %, take either a caliper test, numerous BIA (bioelectric impedance analysis) tests, or an average density measurement (the most accurate). Other methods are highly susceptible to error.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 29, 2008)

5'9" 126 lbs.

Yay I guess?


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

5'11", 200 lbs. Yeah, I should drop some weight.


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 29, 2008)

6ft and 155lbs.

But i havn't checked my height or weight for a few months.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Nov 29, 2008)

Honestly, you people who are within this super skinny weight range make me cringe at the thought.

You remind me of these boys from this one rival school that I had the shock of seeing while weighing in during wrestling. Virtually no fat on 'em and I'm like, "WHAT THE HELL!?!?" 

Comparing them to the rest of the guys from my team, all of which were Mexicanos, me included, I noticed how they had muscle packed onto their frames, cushioned with varying layers of fat. I don't see how everyone sees being that skinny as good or attractive at all!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm light and I think the third person who is the tallest in my school.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I don't see how everyone sees being that skinny as good or attractive at all!



I actually have to agree. Being overly skinny isn't the determinant of healthyness, as much as being overly fat.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

Honestly, you people who are not within this super skinny weight range make me cringe at the thought.

You remind me of these boys from this one rival school that I had the shock of seeing while weighing in during wrestling. All of them were Mexicanos, I noticed how they had muscle packed onto their frames, cushioned with varying layers of fat and I'm like, "WHAT THE HELL!?!?" 

Comparing them to the rest of the guys from my team, virtually no fat on 'em. I don't see how everyone sees not being that skinny as good or attractive at all!


----------



## bonbon367 (Nov 29, 2008)

KiloCharlie said:


> *sigh* there was no fun on the last one... just a bunch of numbers and ppl trying to screw with everyone else by using weird units... when is Mugshots gonna be back?



Indeed. That being said, I weigh 

0.00005761 kilotonne
0.5649 kilonewton
0.5761 centner
288 000 carrots
3.469e+28 amu
9.071 stone
2 032 ounces
32 510 drams
889 000 grains
426 700 000 doite


I am 5 eleven though lol


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 29, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Honestly, you people who are not within this super skinny weight range make me cringe at the thought.
> 
> You remind me of these boys from this one rival school that I had the shock of seeing while weighing in during wrestling. All of them were Mexicanos, I noticed how they had muscle packed onto their frames, cushioned with varying layers of fat and I'm like, "WHAT THE HELL!?!?"
> 
> Comparing them to the rest of the guys from my team, virtually no fat on 'em. I don't see how everyone sees not being that skinny as good or attractive at all!



Copy>Paste Bitch.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 29, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Honestly, you people who are within this super skinny weight range make me cringe at the thought.
> 
> You remind me of these boys from this one rival school that I had the shock of seeing while weighing in during wrestling. Virtually no fat on 'em and I'm like, "WHAT THE HELL!?!?"
> 
> Comparing them to the rest of the guys from my team, all of which were Mexicanos, me included, I noticed how they had muscle packed onto their frames, cushioned with varying layers of fat. I don't see how everyone sees being that skinny as good or attractive at all!



That's an opinion thing. Some people like the lean individuals whereas others like a little flab. However, I feel I should make a distinction between "lean" and "skinny". Skinny would be a low amount of fat and a low amount of muscle whereas lean/slim is a low amount of fat but an average amount of muscle.

There are numerous health concerns with being skinny. Though here I will make mention of the concept of different somatotypes as that is really my point.


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

bonbon367 said:


> Indeed. That being said, I weigh
> 
> 0.00005761 kilotonne
> 0.5649 kilonewton
> ...



So you're as skinny as everyone else here  .


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

You are a bad, bad person, Whitenoise 



Whitenoise said:


> So you're as skinny as everyone else here  .



don't bother to put stress on the 'everyone' though...


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 29, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I don't see how everyone sees being that skinny as good or attractive at all!


Beats the hell out of being fat.
*Memory of banner returning...


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 29, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Honestly, you people who are within this super skinny weight range make me cringe at the thought.



I agree, and I'm one of them. I've always been underweight and I hate it  I think I'd rather be overweight.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> *Memory of banner returning...



Oh stop whining about that damned thing, it's boring already.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Oh stop whining about that damned thing, it's boring already.


1) It was joke.
2) If you think I'm whining about referencing it, maybe you should go back a day or 2 when it was up.
I got 7 journals and 3 arts of people whining about the banner. I thought it was pretty good, minus some exaggeration in it.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> 1) It was joke.



You're not good at that then


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> You're not good at that then


Okay then, hush about it.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I win.
> 
> 6'8", 255 pounds



Woah! Someone taller than me! At last


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I win.
> 
> 6'8", 255 pounds


Just got owned by 4 inches, wow. Is there no one here that is at least 7-feet tall?


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 29, 2008)

5'11" ~165lbs

I still need to lose about 10 pounds.


----------



## Uro (Nov 29, 2008)

5'10 150-155lbs

I press 170lbs YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## fu-dog (Nov 29, 2008)

IRL
height 5.1 
weight 135lbs

Fa
Height 5.1
weight 850+


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 29, 2008)

fu-dog said:


> IRL
> height 5.1
> weight 135lbs
> 
> ...



It's a shame you joined a day too late. You would have loved the banner and all the drama that followed.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 29, 2008)

fu-dog said:


> weight 850+





fu-dog said:


> *weight 850+*





fu-dog said:


> *weight 850+*





fu-dog said:


> weight 850+



What the fuck?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> What the fuck?



Massive weeping bedsore fetish obviously.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I win.
> 
> 6'8", 255 pounds



|:C


----------



## Midi Bear (Nov 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I win.
> 
> 6'8", 255 pounds


You're immensely sized.. and yet so cute. How is this possible? :C


----------



## StainMcGorver (Nov 29, 2008)

5' 4", 125 pounds.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 29, 2008)

6 foot 4, about 230 pounds, working on dropping to 200.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Nov 29, 2008)

5'10 230lbs.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> What the fuck?





szopaw said:


> What the fuck?





szopaw said:


> *What the fuck?*


^This.

Well, at least it wasn't a number like 8,000lbs or something. At least people still have enough brains to say "Uh, that's exaggerated." Then again, 8000 is 850*"+"*... 
Damnit >=/


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

116 lbs and about 5"11

I look fatter than I weigh though 0_o


----------



## X (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 116 lbs and about 5"11
> 
> I look fatter than I weigh though 0_o



*attackles* >(^-^)<


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 29, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 116 lbs and about 5"11
> 
> I look fatter than I weigh though 0_o



That seems very underweight to me... eat moar!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> That seems very underweight to me... eat moar!


I know I'm underweight, I just don't look like it... I look skinny, just not THAT skinny 0_o


----------



## Takun (Nov 29, 2008)

Midi Bear said:


> You're immensely sized.. and yet so cute. How is this possible? :C



I dunno lol.

>.>


----------



## Xaerun (Nov 29, 2008)

I see no need to have this sort of thing. It's like mugshots, but in text form!

I'm tall enough, and a tiny bit underweight.


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 29, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> I see no need to have this sort of thing. It's like mugshots, but in text form!
> 
> I'm tall enough, and a tiny bit underweight.



Speaking of mugshots, it needs to be revived in some form soon. That was allways one of the most entertaining threads on here.

Also, in my oppinion, most of the threads in this forum are useless.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Speaking of mugshots, it needs to be revived in some form soon. That was allways one of the most entertaining threads on here.
> 
> Also, in my oppinion, most of the threads in this forum are useless.


yea seriously, what this guy said... I didn't post my mug on that thread much, but it was my favorite thread


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 116 lbs and about 5"11
> 
> I look fatter than I weigh though 0_o



You're so tiny X3

I could pet you.



NekoFox08 said:


> yea seriously, what this guy said... I didn't post my mug on that thread much, but it was my favorite thread



It was ok.


----------



## Diego117 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm 6' 0" and +/- 210 lbs

I'm squishy.


----------



## iBurro (Nov 30, 2008)

5'5" and 106lbs. I win. :B


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

iBurro said:


> 5'5" and 106lbs. I win. :B



Are you a boy or a girl


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Nov 30, 2008)

Still at 6ft 3in.  And still I have no idea what my weight is.  X3


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Around six feet, bit more if I stand up straight, but I rarely do. 230 pounds, not much body fat though, just a really heavy build compounded by years of physical labour.


----------



## Jack (Nov 30, 2008)

6'5" 210 lbs.
I lost like 5 pounds since football was over.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm still an intimidating 6' 2-3" and the last time I checked, 218 lbs. (Because of muscle, I'm not fat. I spent a year in weight training and still work out when I can. I'm not toned out though...)


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 116 lbs and about 5"11
> 
> I look fatter than I weigh though 0_o



Ha I beat you.

about 5'7 and 110lbs, but its been quite a while since I checked that.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Ha I beat you.
> 
> about 5'7 and 110lbs, but its been quite a while since I checked that.



Are you sure your bigger than him now or is this a lightweight contest?         (I warm up with heavier amounts of weight. Who wants me to bench them first?)


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 30, 2008)

fu-dog said:


> weight 850+



...sumo wrestler?


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> ...sumo wrestler?



Fatfag troll.


----------



## FoxxLegend (Nov 30, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> ...sumo wrestler?



Lol, probably. Then again he may be a really tall muscular dude.


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 30, 2008)

FoxxLegend said:


> Lol, probably. Then again he may be a really tall muscular dude.



That'd be enough muscles to make Vegeta pee in his pants 0_o


----------



## pheonix (Nov 30, 2008)

5,8 155ibs I'm small as shit.T_T


----------



## Huey (Nov 30, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I win.
> 
> 6'8", 255 pounds



You should be a lineman or something!

Are you too tall to be santa claus?



Grimfang said:


> I'm still like 5' 8" or 9", and 125-130. Yay for being underweight 9-9



You're smaller than me =3

And your avatar scares me D: Do you intend to rape me with your pupilless gaze of horror?



Easog said:


> 5'9", 145lbs.. fucking giants



Chin up, kid. You're not done growing!


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2008)

Greyscale said:


> Speaking of mugshots, it needs to be revived in some form soon. That was allways one of the most entertaining threads on here.
> 
> Also, in my oppinion, most of the threads in this forum are useless.


Shut up space monkey.  Also, this entire forum is useless, but those threads were below even that.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Haha, Grim is as big as a 16 year old.


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 30, 2008)

Huey said:


> You're smaller than me =3
> 
> And your avatar scares me D: Do you intend to rape me with your pupilless gaze of horror?



I am? How tall are you? I feel like I'm smaller than a lot of people ._.
A lot of people here seem to be within a 6-7 foot tall range!


Answer to your question: Only if you're unwilling.
Everyone keeps saying how freaky the lack of pupils is, haha..



David M. Awesome said:


> Haha, Grim is as big as a 16 year old.



Oh hai David


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

This is a parallel universe don't you know?


----------



## Huey (Nov 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I am? How tall are you? I feel like I'm smaller than a lot of people ._.
> A lot of people here seem to be within a 6-7 foot tall range!
> 
> 
> ...



I meant weight. You and I are the same height, but I've got thirty pounds on you. Thirty pounds of belly fat ripped muscle D:<

And you can rape me if you want. So long as you wear your santa hat.


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 30, 2008)

Huey said:


> I meant weight. You and I are the same height, but I've got thirty pounds on you. Thirty pounds of belly fat ripped muscle D:<
> 
> And you can rape me if you want. So long as you wear your santa hat.



Hawt! I'm _trying_ to gain weight, and I can make the santa hat concession.. I do aim to please.


----------



## Huey (Nov 30, 2008)

Tis the season


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Huey said:


> Tis the season


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Nov 30, 2008)

Im 5'4" 170 pounds,got a plump belly but not bad, wide hips, thicker thighs, and fairly large chest. ANYWAY...Im chubby.


----------



## Huey (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


>



*cowers*

I meant the season to wear santa hats =(


----------



## Tigre (Nov 30, 2008)

5'8" and 130lbs

I'm so tiny


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Huey said:


> *cowers*
> 
> I meant the season to wear santa hats =(



The only excuse anyone has to wear a Santa hat is if they're planning to steal Christmas.


----------



## Huey (Nov 30, 2008)

You don't need an excuse to wear a santa hat >=(


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes you do.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Nov 30, 2008)

You don't need a santa hat to steal Christmas!


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 30, 2008)

I has a santa hat.. I swear there's no ulterior motive behind it..



Tigre said:


> 5'8" and 130lbs
> 
> I'm so tiny



You're just about my twin, so by saying tiny, you really mean awesome.


----------



## Tigre (Nov 30, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I has a santa hat.. I swear there's no ulterior motive behind it..
> 
> 
> 
> You're just about my twin, so by saying tiny, you really mean awesome.



Oh really!?

Awesome 

You are like my new best friend now, lol


----------



## Stevie_Vickers (Nov 30, 2008)

5'1", 125 pounds. And if you caught me four years ago, I'd be insisting I was fat. I was an idiot.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> 116 lbs and about 5"11
> 
> I look fatter than I weigh though 0_o



Wow you're scrawny! n_n

I wouldn't say fatter, I would say bigger being that you are not even CLOSE to the threshold of fat.


----------



## Huey (Nov 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yes you do.



I'm wearing one right now. I certainly haven't thought about why I'm wearing it. But I _am_.


----------



## Nargle (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm 5'5, a very average height, and I weigh 124 lbs, a very average weight.

=P

Oh hey, my shoe size is average, too!!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 30, 2008)

Huey said:


> I'm wearing one right now. I certainly haven't thought about why I'm wearing it. But I _am_.



You have a hat fetish.


----------



## Deatzh (Nov 30, 2008)

So many tiny, tiny people here.  's weird.

5'3" ~130#
Weight fluctuates whenever it feels like, though never more than ten pounds.

Intending on gaining weight sometime, actually.  Muscle mass.  :B
Been losing fat recently, too, which makes me both sad and happy.  Was fine where it was at, really.


----------



## Huey (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You have a hat fetish.



Damn straight. Your hat rules don't apply to me.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Huey said:


> Damn straight. Your hat rules don't apply to me.



You're such a rebel~


----------



## iBurro (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Are you a boy or a girl


No. Or yes. Depends.

Late post is late. :C Damn.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

iBurro said:


> No. Or yes. Depends.
> 
> Late post is late. :C Damn.



Do you have a PENIS or a VAGINA

or BOTH or NEITHER but I really hope it isn't this one


----------



## Bambi (Dec 1, 2008)

6'3, 210lbs (Gotta loose some at ... some point ... >.> )


----------



## iBurro (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Do you have a PENIS or a VAGINA
> 
> or BOTH or NEITHER but I really hope it isn't this one


Biologically speaking I'm female.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

iBurro said:


> Biologically speaking I'm female.



Then you don't win.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Do I win? I have a penis.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

You will never ever win anything ever.


----------



## Xero108 (Dec 1, 2008)

I won a game of chess last night >_>


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Xero108 said:


> I won a game of chess last night >_>



Well I never said that you wouldn't ever win anything

especially since you've already won

my heart <3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

I've won tenners on the lottery before, I warn you! :3 ^v^


----------



## iBurro (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Then you don't win.



No, I win. Don't deny it.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

iBurro said:


> No, I win. Don't deny it.



You only win because you are a burro, and burros are awesome.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

I got weighed again today. 136 lbs, 5'10". 

So I grew an inch and gained ten pounds. Wonderful.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I got weighed again today. 136 lbs, 5'10".
> 
> So I grew an inch and gained ten pounds. Wonderful.



Not a bad deal, honestly.  You probably gained the weight

IN YOUR BRA 8D


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not a bad deal, honestly.  You probably gained the weight
> 
> IN YOUR BRA 8D


I wish. x3

No actually I take that back. Small breasts are so KAWAII attractive.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I wish. x3
> 
> No actually I take that back. Small breasts are so KAWAII attractive.


Im a sucker for breasts. -.-


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im a sucker *of* breasts. -.-



EFA :3


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im a sucker for breasts. -.-



And asian babes. 8D


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Who doesn't like breasts? I mean...unless you're gay...which ya know is fine, but breasts.

What was this thread about?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Who doesn't like breasts? I mean...unless you're gay...which ya know is fine, but breasts.
> 
> What was this thread about?


It's about breasts.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It's about breasts.


Oh, how could I forget?

But yes. Small ones are the best. Gigantic breasts are just meh. Not attractive.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Oh, how could I forget?
> 
> But yes. Small ones are the best. Gigantic breasts are just meh. Not attractive.


I like both ~w~


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Oh, how could I forget?
> 
> But yes. Small ones are the best. Gigantic breasts are just meh. Not attractive.



Agreed

*starts playing with your breasts*

 Oh sorry. I forgot to ask first.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Agreed
> 
> *starts playing with your breasts*
> 
> Oh sorry. I forgot to ask first.


You'll get arrested if ya do that, dude. x3


----------



## Deatzh (Dec 1, 2008)

Everyone likes breasts... everyone just has different preferences when it comes to muscle tissue or fat.  :B


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You'll get arrested if ya do that, dude. x3



I'm sowwy


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I'm sowwy


Sokay, szopaw has the same problem with me.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Moobs are vile.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Sokay, szopaw has the same problem with me.


You must have the cops on speed dial.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> You must have the cops on speed dial.


I do actually.

Also, lol talking about breasts while I browse for them X3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I do actually.
> 
> Also, lol talking about breasts while I browse for them X3


Oh?  Sounds like fun


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Oh, how could I forget?
> 
> But yes. Small ones are the best. Gigantic breasts are just meh. Not attractive.



hey.... I resent that remark *Has large breasts* :neutral:


----------



## Marodi (Dec 1, 2008)

Uro said:


> 5'10 150-155lbs
> 
> I press 170lbs YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


Far out thats crazy man. 

I'm 6ft, 161lbs

I want to weigh a little more (but not much more) and get more muss! Might join the gym these summer holidays ^^


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

yay another fox! *looks at your avatar* A cutey too...

you definetly sounds decent, and muscle is always a good thing to have


----------



## Marodi (Dec 1, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> yay another fox! *looks at your avatar* A cutey too...
> 
> you definetly sounds decent, and muscle is always a good thing to have


 <3


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

;3 Ive got a softspot for cute guy foxies.... you fit that bill!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Gosh, this place is overloaded with them, go look  Not that I have anything against them.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> ;3 Ive got a softspot for cute guy foxies.... you fit that bill!


You should see him irl~  

But there are tons of hot foxes.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

*fluffs his tail and tries to look cute*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> *fluffs his tail and tries to look cute*


Cats are better >3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> *fluffs his tail and tries to look cute*


 

So first I get accused of cheating, now you're hitting on girls? :O


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Cats are better >3


 
That may be true one day :3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> *fluffs his tail and tries to look cute*



*covers himself in snow and tries to camouflage, looking around slyly*

If I'm invisible... people can't call me cute... >:3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> *covers himself in *SnowFox* and tries to camouflage, looking around slyly*
> 
> If I'm invisible... people can't call me cute... >:3


 

EFA :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> That may be true one day :3


One day soon *Shakes fist*


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> EFA :3



._. if you put me and snowfox in a room the world would explode.

True story.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> One day soon *Shakes fist*


 

Is that your offering?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> ._. if you put me and snowfox in a room the world would explode.
> 
> True story.


Ive heard something similar before... OH yeah.. Midi and Rasmay 


Ren-Raku said:


> Is that your offering?


Offering?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Offering?


 

Yes, I thought you were offering me your fist :3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Ive heard something similar before... OH yeah.. Midi and Rasmay
> 
> Offering?



Well it's a little different.

Midi + Ramsay = New power source

Me + SnowFox = Eye hemorrhaging cuteness


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Yes, I thought you were offering me your fist :3


Pow right in the kisser, pow right in the kisser, pow right in the kisser. Just kidding 


KittenAdmin said:


> Well it's a little different.
> 
> Midi + Ramsay = New power source
> 
> Me + SnowFox = Eye hemorrhaging cuteness


D: I want a combo person to create devastating effects.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Well it's a little different.
> 
> Midi + Ramsay = New power source
> 
> Me + SnowFox = Eye hemorrhaging cuteness


 

New power source? I gotta get me some of that power. And cuteness? I think that much cuteness would've melted the bloody ice caps!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Pow right in the kisser, pow right in the kisser, pow right in the kisser. Just kidding


 

I see someone watches Family Guy too


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> *covers himself in snow and tries to camouflage, looking around slyly*
> 
> If I'm invisible... people can't call me cute... >:3



Why would you ever want to hide your cuteness?



Ren-Raku said:


> > Originally Posted by *KittenAdmin*
> >
> >
> > _*covers himself in *SnowFox* and tries to camouflage, looking around slyly*
> ...



Sounds like fun!



KittenAdmin said:


> ._. if you put me and snowfox in a room the world would explode.
> 
> True story.



really why?
I might secretly try to hit on you though 


EDIT: oh, and Ren-Raku when did I accuse you of cheating?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> New power source? I gotta get me some of that power. And cuteness? I think that much cuteness would've melted the bloody ice caps!



Correct... which is why we live safely away from eachother...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I might secretly try to hit on you though


 

Secretly? :/ You're not doing a good job there :3 Now hit on me xD


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Secretly? :/ You're not doing a good job there :3 ...



Oops, foiled again. I thing the mistake is when I type what I'm thinking.



> Now hit on me xD



Yes sir. May I offer you my foxy services?


----------



## bozzles (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I might secretly try to hit on you though


Just btw, if anyone ever feels the need to hit on me, don't be secretive about it.

That is all.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Why would you ever want to hide your cuteness?


I'm hiding my not cuteness x3 goose.



SnowFox said:


> Sounds like fun!


Hahaha... yus!



SnowFox said:


> really why?
> I might secretly try to hit on you though



o_o because cuteness+cuteness=ubercuteness...

Erm... Mew? x3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Yes sir. May I offer you my foxy services?


 

But of course. Whitenoise left the key to my handcuffs on the hi-fi. Be a dear and unlock me from the bed. And undo this gag.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

This thread:


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

so, is everyone taking the weight of clothing and "accessories" off of their total weight?
if so i actually weigh around 117lbs.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Those boobs were awesome and I was lik

Shit guys, where did the titty talk go?  
Also, Rue from Princess Tutu is hot and has an ANTHRO CROW as her "pet".

Hell to the yeah.

Edit: before this is spammed, a month ago I was 5'9"


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

bozzles said:


> Just btw, if anyone ever feels the need to hit on me, don't be secretive about it.
> 
> That is all.



I'll make a note of it, and maybe you'll get a surprise soon.



KittenAdmin said:


> I'm hiding my not cuteness x3 goose.
> o_o because cuteness+cuteness=ubercuteness...
> 
> Erm... Mew? x3



Who says I'm cute?
and also: tone down the cuteness! The temptation to "d'awwww" out loud is becoming unbearable, and I have to keep quiet because it's late and I'm supposed to be asleep.


EDIT: oh shi-. I just realized I'm spamming a random topic with unrelated gayness


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Those boobs were awesome and I was lik
> 
> Shit guys, where did the titty talk go?
> Also, Rue from Princess Tutu is hot and has an ANTHRO CROW as her "pet".
> ...


Boobies :3 

Better?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

BOOBIES.  

I support this thread derailment.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Boobies :3
> 
> Better?


Much, thanks. 

U 2, Nylak? Yay!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> BOOBIES.
> 
> I support this thread derailment.


 

Who doesn't? :3


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Gay guys. >>  *EYES COMMUNITY THREATENINGLY*  Back off.  D:


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I'll make a note of it, and maybe you'll get a surprise soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*tilts his head and blinks*

What on earth are you talking about... ?


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Who doesn't? :3



the homosexual population of this site.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Why does the majority have to be anti-boob?

It's just not right.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Why does the majority have to be anti-boob?
> 
> It's just not right.


I <3 Boobies


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

I like boobs *reaches out*


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> I like boobs *reaches out*


*hands you an apple*
Not as squishy.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> *tilts his head and blinks*
> 
> What on earth are you talking about... ?



D'AWWWWWW it's just so cute the way you do that!

bitch 



> Why does the majority have to be anti-boob?



I'm not. Here, maybe I should play with them again just to make you feel better. I can be selfless like that.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

Boobs are alright... I mean... *rolls his eyes slightly*


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

wut?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Butbutbut...this topic is better than OP. :3


----------



## Marodi (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Why does the majority have to be anti-boob?
> 
> It's just not right.


 I <3 boobs


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Butbutbut...this topic is better than OP. :3


Boobies FTW


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> *hands you an apple*
> Not as squishy.


 

Damnit!!


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> D'AWWWWWW it's just so cute the way you do that!
> 
> bitch



*rolls his eyes and smirks* Jeese, i'm not THAT cute... x3

And why you say bad things at me...? :c


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 1, 2008)

If there is any proof that God exists, it's boobs.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Damnit!!


You can trade it in for a "touch Nylak's boob" ticket. ^.^

I have a lot of those tickets, but don't tell her.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> If there is any proof that God exists, it's boobs.


 

Booty is God's way of apologising for not giving you a good rack :3


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

me hopes that there is no trouble in my future for posting that 0.0;


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> *rolls his eyes and smirks* Jeese, i'm not THAT cute... x3
> 
> And why you say bad things at me...? :c



Yes you are, and I said bad things meant in a really affectionate way.

*gives you lilies to make up for it*


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You can trade it in for a "touch Nylak's boob" ticket. ^.^
> 
> I have a lot of those tickets, but don't tell her.


 

Out of "Touch Nylak's g-spot" tickets? I'm a terrible person


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

Spoiler



you just lost the game


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> Out of "Touch Nylak's g-spot" tickets? I'm a terrible person


Shush now. You'd probably not be able to find it anyway. >.>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> me hopes that there is no trouble in my future for posting that 0.0;


No worries. Its not like mods actually do anything. Boobies for president!


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> You can trade it in for a "touch Nylak's boob" ticket. ^.^
> 
> I have a lot of those tickets, but don't tell her.


 


Ren-Raku said:


> Out of "Touch Nylak's g-spot" tickets? I'm a terrible person


 

What the hell?  D<

The existence of these tickets explains a lot.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you just lost the game


 

Oh fuck!


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Yes you are, and I said bad things meant in a really affectionate way.
> 
> *gives you lilies to make up for it*



feh-blublub *melts*


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> What the hell?  D<
> 
> The existence of these tickets explains a lot.


Cyber-molestation ftw?


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

I officially apologize for contributing to this thread derailment. I should work out how to use this IRC I've heard about.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> I officially apologize for contributing to this thread derailment. I should work out how to use this IRC I've heard about.


We can save this thread!! Hurry talk about Boob size!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

36 Double-D!!! That's what size my most recent ex's rack was! No joke!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Silly Bus, I'm telling Hanazawa! *runs off*

Also 36 C.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm so flat I don't even _have_ a size.

Thus rendering your tickets relatively worthless. >>


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial]*http://tinylink.com/?bD0Xd27PnE

These are pretty hot... check em out.

NSFW!!
*[/FONT]


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Silly Bus, I'm telling Hanazawa! *runs off*
> 
> Also 36 C.


D: Damn my Miroku instincts!



Nylak said:


> I'm so flat I don't even _have_ a size.
> 
> Thus rendering your tickets relatively worthless.  >>


LIES!


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 1, 2008)

I like 'em in all sizes, so long as they're all-natural.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I like 'em in all sizes, so long as they're all-natural.


^ This


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'm so flat I don't even _have_ a size.
> 
> Thus rendering your tickets relatively worthless. >>


 

Uhh, what about the second set of tickets?  Kitten, you're evil!


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I'm so flat I don't even _have_ a size.
> 
> Thus rendering your tickets relatively worthless. >>


Unfortunately for you, I rreeaalllyyy like small boobs and flat chests.

*scribbles out "boob" and writes "chest area"*
^.^


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

While that may be so, poking a "chest area" doesn't really have the allure of poking boobs, now does it?  XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Unfortunately for you, I rreeaalllyyy like small boobs and flat chests.
> 
> *scribbles out "boob" and writes "chest area"*
> ^.^


When mugshots was up I saw Nylak's pictures~ >3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> While that may be so, poking a "chest area" doesn't really have the allure of poking boobs, now does it? XD


 

What if you have a chest area fetish?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Yet another reason to be thrilled that mugshots has bought the farm.

Joking.  That thread was entertaining.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> While that may be so, poking a "chest area" doesn't really have the allure of poking boobs, now does it?  XD


T.T
You're right...



			
				Sillibus said:
			
		

> When mugshots was up I saw Nylak's pictures~ >3



Ah god drat it. I never looked at mugshots.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Yet another reason to be thrilled that mugshots has bought the farm.
> 
> Joking.  That thread was entertaining.


So... you should totally post a picture of yourself now... >w>


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Let me think about it.


...


No.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Let me think about it.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Can I at least have a ticket. *Sad eyes*


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Let me think about it.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


 
^


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Let me think about it.
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



Booo....


from here on out, I am going to call you "Buzz Killington"


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome.  XD


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm leavin' now. I'm sick so I gotta sleep more.

Night everyone.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Niiiight!  *sidles up to.  pokes boobs!  runs away!*


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 1, 2008)

It's goodnight from shenzi, and it's goodnight from me too.

Have a free cuddle -----> *cuddle*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I'm leavin' now. I'm sick so I gotta sleep more.
> 
> Night everyone.


Sleep well and pleasant, boob filled, dreams. ^_^/


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 1, 2008)

D'aww. >.>

Night. Try not to get the thread locked while I'm gone X3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> D'aww. >.>
> 
> Night. Try not to get the thread locked while I'm gone X3


I'll try.

No promises...


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Game post for fun


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

What the fuck happened in here

Your father is going to be very upset when he gets home


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What the fuck happened in here
> 
> Your father is going to be very upset when he gets home


But doesnt my father like boobs?


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

*cracked up irl.*


----------



## Magikian (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm with David.

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> But doesnt my father like boobs?



He likes me.


----------



## brrrr (Dec 1, 2008)

Ren-Raku said:


> He likes me.


you try too hard


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I'm with David.
> 
> What the fuck just happened?


Im too lazy to explain everything. Here is the short version: Boobs, train wreck, tickets.


----------



## Huey (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Silibus =D


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I'm with David.
> 
> What the fuck just happened?




thread got majorly derailed, and grew bewbs >.>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Huey said:


> Hi Silibus =D


Hi Huey. How's it going?


----------



## Magikian (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Im too lazy to explain everything. Here is the short version: Boobs, train wreck, tickets.



Yeah, I got that much.

Where the hell was I when boobs happened?

I'm a worse person for missing it, I should be punished.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like a TF fantasy. :|


----------



## Huey (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Hi Huey. How's it going?



I'm okay! How's Hananzaga?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Huey said:


> I'm okay! How's Hananzawa?


She's okay, I havent talked to her today. :/


----------



## Huey (Dec 1, 2008)

Does she play Brawl?

She should.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Yeah, I got that much.
> 
> Where the hell was I when boobs happened?
> 
> I'm a worse person for missing it, I should be punished.



I'll gladly punish you.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

I Dun wanna say my boob size as no one will believe me... T.T ....


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> I Dun wanna say my boob size as no one will believe me... T.T ....



i bet i will. as long as its not double F's D:


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Do those exist outside of anime?  XD


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Double Ds probably just mean that you're fat.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

She already said it at the end of her post...Double T


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Do those exist outside of anime?  XD



i hope not. >->


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

see! I knew no one would believe me... and im not fat... im plump... not disgusting... and no im not a TT cup ( they do exist, but are extremely rare)


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> see! I knew no one would believe me... and im not fat... im plump... not disgusting... and no im not a TT cup ( they do exist, but are extremely rare)



Hey hey, you haven't even said yet and you're making preempted accusations at us! And yes, my most recent ex is a bit overweight, but she was a really nice girl :3


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Double Ds probably just mean that you're fat.


 
I tried to gain a bit of weight to magically grow a chest, but that didn't work.  >>  Seems like some people really are just "lucky" proportionately.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> I tried to gain a bit of weight to magically grow a chest, but that didn't work.  >>  Seems like some people really are just "lucky" proportionately.



Pretty much.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 1, 2008)

My OCD says I must make this 1 more post so that my post count is on a multiple of 5.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

42G.... IM NOT F*CKIN FAT! Im 170 pounds and im 5'4" I wear my wieght well! The gaining wieght thing only works on some people Nylak, still love what you got as you dont get anything else....

yeah... im natural.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Calm down, hon, no one's calling you fat. *pets* XD

...Ignore David, he's just like that.  :3


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

*hugs* I know... its just I know its coming... *Looks at the river otter and hugs tighter* Your cute! 

Yeah I'll just Ignore him. *snuggles the otter*


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Heeeee.  XD  *snuggles*


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

You can't ignore me.  I'm everywhere.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

he's the grinch after all


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

*blushes and licks the side of Nylak's muzzle* heheh Otters are one of the harder to find furs I've noticed. hehe

Still even if he is the grinch calling women fat based on their breast size is RUDE!


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll suck all of the happiness right out of you

innuendo intended

Edit: What?  Otters are hella popular, they're everywhere.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Edit: What?  Otters are hella popular, they're everywhere.



now where the fuck are the delphinidae? TT_TT


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

Because we're just so gosh darned _awesome_. You know it, don't lie.


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> now where the fuck are the delphinidae? TT_TT



In the ocean, where they belong.

(I'm a shark sometimes...)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> In the ocean, where they belong.
> 
> (I'm a shark sometimes...)


you realize dolphins can kick a sharks ass right? x3


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow you guys post fast! *jumps up and down in her favorite sweater.*

also i didnt get the innuendo david...

*hugs Nylak more*


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you realize dolphins can kick a sharks ass right? x3



dolphins are awesome.

did you know that they are only one chromosome different from humans?


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

I thought that was sheep....


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> dolphins are awesome.
> 
> did you know that they are only one chromosome different from humans?


half... I love dolphins... I know what I know about my all-time favorite species. ^_^

there's a LOT of interesting facts that seperate dolphins from just about every other species :3


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

Dolphins = gay sharks :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> Dolphins = gay sharks :3


that's somewhat flattering, yet offensive... I dunno which to choose xD

dolphins= ah Ki yew >:3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> Dolphins = gay sharks :3


What does that make whales?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you realize dolphins can kick a sharks ass right? x3



Not if it's a STREET SHARK



Chessy-Vix said:


> Wow you guys post fast! *jumps up and down in her favorite sweater.*
> 
> also i didnt get the innuendo david...
> 
> *hugs Nylak more*



That is because you are not a boy and you have nothing to suck.



Chessy-Vix said:


> Dolphins = gay sharks :3



Fuckin' BOL



NekoFox08 said:


> that's somewhat flattering, yet offensive... I dunno which to choose xD
> 
> dolphins= ah Ki yew >:3



Don't flatter yourself, dolphins aren't cool enough to be gay sharks.  Dolphins are like the girly bwahs of sharks.



Silibus said:


> What does that make whales?



Fat furs.


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

Silibus said:


> What does that make whales?



fat gay sharks.


----------



## Chessy-Vix (Dec 1, 2008)

That a good question....

*hugs Neko* Hehe Im just playin hun ;3

Me and the girls are gonna go to bed now. Night all, Naughty dreams ;3


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

If all of this is true, is a coral reef a massive orgy?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 1, 2008)

Chessy-Vix said:


> That a good question....
> 
> *hugs Neko* Hehe Im just playin hun ;3
> 
> Me and the girls are gonna go to bed now. Night all, Naughty dreams ;3


Sleep well~ Im probably going to get off too...


----------



## Nylak (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> If all of this is true, is a coral reef a massive orgy?


 
This is why I'm not a sea otter.  o_o;


----------



## NekoFox08 (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Don't flatter yourself, dolphins aren't cool enough to be gay sharks.  Dolphins are like the girly bwahs of sharks.



don't get your panties in a bunch Mr. Grinch 

ugh, never liked the street sharks. 0_o


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

Nylak said:


> This is why I'm not a sea otter.  o_o;



Also why I am a house cat... shielded from the wild... ._.

*curls up in front of the fireplace comfortably*


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> If all of this is true, is a coral reef a massive orgy?



No, it's a furcon.



Silibus said:


> Sleep well~ Im probably going to get off too...



That's what she said.



NekoFox08 said:


> don't get your panties in a bunch Mr. Grinch
> 
> ugh, never liked the street sharks. 0_o



No one did. =)


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> No, it's a furcon.



Difference?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Difference?



It's disgusting.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's disgusting.



It being the Furcon? Or the Coral reef?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> It being the Furcon? Or the Coral reef?



A furcon as opposed to an orgy.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 1, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> A furcon as opposed to an orgy.



Do you have an off button for awesome?


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> Do you have an off button for awesome?



No.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 2, 2008)

Right, decided to measure myself. This is mine, in both meters and feet (Thanks Google >_<)
*1.77 meters = 5.80708661 feet
*


----------



## valkura (Dec 2, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> .80708661 feet


This part is 9.68503932 inches... I wonder if Google can do a combined foot/inch conversion...

Oooh.  Fun fact. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1_E0_m#Nature - you are as tall as the average American male was in 2002.

/bored


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Those boobs were awesome and I was lik
> 
> Shit guys, where did the titty talk go?
> Also, Rue from Princess Tutu is hot and has an *ANTHRO CROW* as her "pet".
> ...



My interest has been sparked, what's all this then?


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Pfft, boob talk is so yesterday. Penis talk ftw.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 2, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> My interest has been sparked, what's all this then?


http://images.elfwood.com/fanq/a/l/alicuanan4/lovebirds_sm.jpg

This chick and her crow. Actually, crows are her...everything. They turn into her shoes, her dress, her sword, and her bed.

This is supposedly the opposite of the main character, who is actually a duck.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

There was boobie talk and I missed it? D:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> There was boobie talk and I missed it? D:


We can always bring it up again. It went away because Shenzi went to bed.


----------



## Nylak (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes.  Let's resume the boobie talk.  Penis talk sucks.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 2, 2008)

More boobage yay!


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> We can always bring it up again. It went away because Shenzi went to bed.



With utmost pleasure. What was the base for it then?


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 2, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll suck all of the happiness right out of you
> 
> innuendo intended




"Wait... wait... I'm getting something... no, not love."


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Yes.  Let's resume the boobie talk.  Penis talk sucks.





Shenzi said:


> More boobage yay!


So, what about them boobies? What kind do you like?


----------



## xiath (Dec 2, 2008)

6'2" and last time I checked 175 lbs...


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> So, what about them boobies? What kind do you like?


I already said small, but I guess I can expand to say "only on whites or Asians". Black girls just don't look right with small tits...


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

xiath said:


> 6'2" and last time I checked 175 lbs...



that must be a big pair of boobies then.



Shenzi said:


> I already said small, but I guess I can expand to say "only on whites or Asians". Black girls just don't look right with small tits...



LOL, I have to disagree though. At least when it comes to africans.


----------



## Azure (Dec 2, 2008)

szopaw said:


> LOL, I have to disagree though. At least when it comes to africans.


Africans aren't black, they're purple.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I already said small, but I guess I can expand to say "only on whites or Asians". Black girls just don't look right with small tits...


I actually remember a chart with pictures of the different styles. Not just size but shape, and stuff. Thats kinda mean... I have a few friends that looked fine with small tits.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

LemurBoi said:


> Africans aren't black, they're purple.



Eskimos are purple.

How big boobs do eskimo women have?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> I actually remember a chart with pictures of the different styles. Not just size but shape, and stuff. Thats kinda mean... I have a few friends that looked fine with small tits.


I know, I'm just weird. >.>


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I know, I'm just weird. >.>


It kinda is, especially since they had names for them too. Hmm, I'll try to find it.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It kinda is, especially since they had names for them too. Hmm, I'll try to find it.


Do that.

I actually have a penis chart and I have no idea where I got it or why I saved it. *slight shudder*


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

http://www.boobywall.ca/

The ultimate place with boobs. Only the enter page, so not nsfw.



Shenzi said:


> Do that.
> 
> I actually have a penis chart and I have no idea where I got it or why I saved it. *slight shudder*



There was supposed to be noe penis ):<


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you kindly for the link, szo. *huggle*


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 2, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Do that.
> 
> I actually have a penis chart and I have no idea where I got it or why I saved it. *slight shudder*


9___9;;; Its harder than it looks to find it. I keep finding fake boobs.

Edit: Im really going to hate the word "silicone" after this.

Forget this... im tired of seeing breast cancer charts.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 2, 2008)

Silibus said:


> 9___9;;; Its harder than it looks to find it. I keep finding fake boobs.



I bet you're doing it subconsciously >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Dec 2, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> "Wait... wait... I'm getting something... no, not love."



Oh, it's love alright. <3


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 2, 2008)

Who here has boobs, and who here has moobs? I have neither :3


----------



## SonicEarth (Dec 2, 2008)

6' 0", 175lbs. I used to be 145 until I started lifting weights. =P


----------



## electmeking (Dec 2, 2008)

> 6' 0", 175lbs. I used to be 145 until I started lifting weights. =P


Same here, except Im taller. ^^


----------

